# Samsung or iPhone. Please suggest



## Imkhan (Jun 15, 2015)

Please suggest. I am using iPhone 6 but having app issue. Should go for Samsung edge android base. ?


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

If you wanna go android route buy any cheap phone no need to go high end.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Android.... Twice the phone for 1/4th the price.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Imkhan said:


> Please suggest. I am using iPhone 6 but having app issue. Should go for Samsung edge android base. ?


I'd stick with the iPhone ... 'cause the iPhone only asks for access to Location, Mic and Camera; all of which you can turn off in Settings > Uber Partner

whereas Uber wants access to all this on your Android


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm selling my Moto G. Used it with Lyft with no problem. It's unlocked, one year old and near perfect condition. 4.5" HD screen, 8gb.

PM me if interested!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm selling my Moto G. Used it with Lyft with no problem. It's unlocked, one year old and near perfect condition. 4.5" HD screen, 8gb.
> 
> PM me if interested!


Where were you when I posted I wanted one? Bought one on Amazon $160 plus tax last week. Like it better than my iphone.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I'd stick with the iPhone ... 'cause the iPhone only asks for access to Location, Mic and Camera; all of which you can turn off in Settings > Uber Partner
> 
> whereas Uber wants access to all this on your Android


Just bought the moto G android just to Uber. I can use Google maps normal interface instead of the Uber version. Huge difference in font size.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I am an iPhone user, but if I had to redo it, I'd go with Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Bigger screen & better navigation with Google Map or Waze.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Bigger screen & better navigation with Google Map or Waze.


Running Uber on iPad mini ... but still, I do navigation on external Garmin ... I prefer satellite nav over cell nav (google, uber, waze) ... especially when we have big events in town like ACL & SXSW ... cell network is jammed up so sat nav is more reliable


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Running Uber on iPad mini ... but still, I do navigation on external Garmin ... I prefer satellite nav over cell nav (google, uber, waze) ... especially when we have big events in town like ACL & SXSW ... cell network is jammed up so sat nav is more reliable


you type in the address every single time? I can't do that because I do not have transcriptions skills, I can very easily transpose numbers


----------



## Imkhan (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks. I have four more days to replace my phone with any other. I may then go with android base.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> you type in the address every single time? I can't do that because I do not have transcriptions skills, I can very easily transpose numbers


Voice Command on my GPS ... 90% of the time it "tolerates" my Texas accent; but it also has full voice database of local places (hotels, clubs, landmarks) ... and I can save quirky locations as favs


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One thing to remember about Samsung phones... You do not get two of the most important benefits of the Android package. Replaceable battery, and the ability to swap out inexpensive microSD memory. 

Samsung seems to be doing a "one up" on Apple, but should have let us have an extra battery and replaceable memory we are used to on an Android platform. 
Taking away features is never a good idea.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Love my S6 edge. Had used iPhone since 09. Plus Google Maps is even better on Android.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Love my S6 edge. Had used iPhone since 09. Plus Google Maps is even better on Android.


True, you would not miss features in the transition from iPhone to the S6.

I do like my S6. I love the dual edge display..... But none of that helps with a TNC like Uber or Lyft.

My girlfriend now has the Galaxy S6, and I use the LG Volt. 
I don't need S6 functions for Uber, and the S6 makes her happy.
What can I say?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> I am an iPhone user, but if I had to redo it, I'd go with Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Bigger screen & better navigation with Google Map or Waze.


I choose to use a smaller screen and a good wired headset. 
The most dangerous thing in an Uber car is the phone/tablet. 
It is not good to go visual on screen while in traffic.

Pretend the voice in your headset is your ex-wife. 
"Turn right there"........


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> True, you would not miss features in the transition from iPhone to the S6.
> 
> I do like my S6. I love the dual edge display..... But none of that helps with a TNC like Uber or Lyft.
> 
> ...


I was just giving my opinion on the phone itself. I wouldn't trade an i6 for an S6 unless I had money to burn, they are both phones that will do fine for most. I'm just a heavy user and love the world Android has opened to me. I imagine they have similar app issues on either OS.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I choose to use a smaller screen and a good wired headset.
> The most dangerous thing in an Uber car is the phone/tablet.
> It is not good to go visual on screen while in traffic.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a mounted phone with voice nav in the background with Bluetooth radio? Hands/sight free, and still have visual aid if necessary.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> What's wrong with a mounted phone with voice nav in the background with Bluetooth radio? Hands/sight free, and still have visual aid if necessary.


Nothing.... 
Pretty much what I have, but I like a wired headset. Personal choice. I like the Jabra wired headset. It is light, and I like the sound. Some places in San Diego Bluetooth is not always the best choice. 
It is a military town.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't buy Samsung note 4 it has connectivity and gps issues.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

MJ Khan said:


> Don't buy Samsung note 4 it has connectivity and gps issues.


Whatcha talking about?? I have a note 4 and no issues (knock on wood) I owned since they came out... 8 months or so..


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

https://republicwireless.com/phones/
$25/month plan buy phone outright. No BS after that.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

For the money, the Samsung S4 will give you everything you need. Can get a mint one off ebay for about $200. Great phone and camera!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

bscott said:


> For the money, the Samsung S4 will give you everything you need. Can get a mint one off ebay for about $200. Great phone and camera!


I agree. I bought a Samsung 4S that was NEW off ebay for $240.00, 5" screen, LTE speed, lots of memory/cpu speed I upgraded from my Moto G LTE to increase the screen size for my aging eyes... it has a swappable battery, but no need if you get a QUALITY cable/charger not cheap ones!


----------



## tiffanypixie (May 30, 2015)

Im an apple fan - iPhone gets my vote


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I switched from a Galaxy III to Iphone 6 a couple of months ago. Definitely prefer the Galaxy for the Uber/Lyft apps. I mainly got the Iphone because my kid likes to FaceTime with me. Other than that, I like the Android system better.


----------

